# Whats better a Pleco or Snail



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just wondering what will do a better job cleaning my tank

Snail or Pleco


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think a pleco will. I have had a snail before and they are just too damn slow. Plecos will do a good job if you can tolerate their sh*t factory.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Pleco, just vacuum their sh*t. Snails are damn slow and can over run ur tank--they reproduce too much.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> Pleco, just vacuum their sh*t. Snails are damn slow and can over run ur tank--they reproduce too much.
> [snapback]855368[/snapback]​


Not true.







Not all snails self reproduce (forgot the term for that)


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I`d vgo for a nice Pleco!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Not true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please list some that done. Im not challenging you or anything, but if thats true, I wanna know which, so I can get a lot of them. I wanna try a small crew of snails. Afraid of the multiplication factor though.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> Could you please list some that done. Im not challenging you or anything, but if thats true, I wanna know which, so I can get a lot of them. I wanna try a small crew of snails. Afraid of the multiplication factor though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read my post I said not all snails self reproduce. This means you can own 1 snail and you wont magically have 5 snails the next week. Apple snails I know forsure wont reproduce if only one is present in a tank. Sorry if you misunderstood that.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol, sorry i did mis read it. I thought you meant not all snails reproduce.

by the way self producing (f*cking urself) is called Asexual repdouction. plants do it too!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

remember if you buy a pleco it probably will grow pretty large (i think you knew that) but with a large fish there also will be more poop, my sailfin pleco he shits like crazy, almost doing more bad things than good


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

If you must have one or the other... get a pleco.







I have neither in my tank and with my weekly water changes and everything... my tank looks pretty clear and clean


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

gor for a pleco, snails start to spread then u have to many then your next problem will be how to get rid of them all


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

IMO, plecos sh*t wayyyyy more than they clean, I just use one of those magnet thingies to clean my glass every now and then.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

depending on size I havent really had a problem with pleco sh*t. When I owned my 8 inch common with my 9 1/2" rbp when I did weekly water changes I noticed no huge piles anywhere. I guess its filtration issues as well. all tanks I keep plecos in I keep as little hiding spots in the gravel, that way the sh*t doesnt gather there. so I pick pleco esp the scarlet pleco that sh*t was cool!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

How about some algae eaters. Check this out ALGAE EATERS


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Just wondering what will do a better job cleaning my tank
> Snail or Pleco
> [snapback]855147[/snapback]​


both are living creatures and therefore produce waist products and so your tank would be cleaner without them, the snail makes less mess than a pleco.

as for what is good for cleaning?
water changes & gravel vacumes!!!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Innes said:


> both are living creatures and therefore produce waist products and so your tank would be cleaner without them, the snail makes less mess than a pleco.
> 
> as for what is good for cleaning?
> water changes & gravel vacumes!!!!!
> [snapback]869644[/snapback]​


 I am gonna agree with Innes about the fact that these are living creatures and produce waist just like the rest of the tank mates etc. but







why not look at a Pleco in the way that it's a pre-historic looking fish can eat and sleep like the rest of the tank mates, adds a hole new look to the tank and as a added bonus, can clean and very good i may add! if it is happy with his tank mates. plecos diets have to be varied just like other fishes in the tank, i have found personally that shrimp makes my larger plecos produce longEr poops







therefor i only give them shrimp for a short time, the 16" sailfin i have can eat a whole smelt right in front of me in 30 minutes







and produce small droppings just like the average fish. so therefore, he gets lots of this.... easy!!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, they are sh*t factories. My mom came home with two yesterday (water cleaning day) and today theres loads of crap everywhere!


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

you could get one apple snail and one mysterysnail mysterysnails come in a variety of color or get a cool pleco like a zebra or some other small one


----------

